# Who makes MTD engines?



## cjones

I have a Troy Bilt Bronco (Lowes model) tiller.  I'm trying to get some parts for the engine.  All I can find on the engine is the serial number.  When I look up that number online, all I can find is that it is a "Troy Bilt" engine.  When I find the specific part that I need and then Google just that part number, it comes up as an MTD part.

I went to a local shop today to try to get the part and they kept saying that they needed to know what kind of motor it is - I told them that all I can find about the engine is that it is a TroyBilt/MTD engine.

So is MTD making their own engines now or are they just doing a REALLY good job at hiding the actual manufacturer?


----------



## GoldDot40

MTD is the 'parent company' of a LOT of manufacturers. Troy-Bilt is one of them.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Possible .... Jiangsu LINHAI Power Machinery Corporation


----------



## Doc_5729

BriarPatch99 said:


> Possible .... Jiangsu LINHAI Power Machinery Corporation



Unfortunately this^^^^^^^^ or better known as a Chinese knockoff's of Honda engines.

There are engine numbers but I forget exactly where they are hidden. 

Ran across this a few months ago working on a carb problem for a friend. Was going to rebuild with a kit, BUT, I found out in a hurry that would be almost impossible.

A friend manages the outdoor power equipment department for a rather large hardware store. They carry and service everything. They quit handling Troy Bilt several years ago after having problems with these knock off engines on the Bronco and Pony lines.

You'll be stuck to buying parts directly from Troy Bilt IF they are even available.


Good Luck.


In my case, a thorough soaking in carb cleaner for about two weeks and several hours of picking and roding ports and jets finally got the one I was working on going again.


----------



## Stomper

Try here. I love this site. I use it for all my appliance parts they ship quick. 

http://www.repairclinic.com/Shop-For-Parts/a24b323/Troy-Bilt-Tiller-Parts


----------



## chadf

The serial # and model # on motor will get you going in the right direction.

I've had success calling getting there (mtd,Troy built, craftsman,etc) part #, then google/eBay/etc to find parts.

Kinda like how ford builds jags and have diffrent part # for what "make" they are used......


----------



## cjones

I found the part number that I needed at http://www.troybiltpartsonline.com/ which is actually a pretty good site.

I figured I would support a local business rather than order online, so I took the serial number (only marking I could find anywhere on the engine itself) to a local small power equipment dealer/service.  They asked what kind of motor it is, I said "I don't know.  It's on a Lowes model of TB Bronco."  They said "We need to know what kind of motor it is to be able to look up the part."  So I came back home and started digging around to try to find out who actually made the motor for TB.  Every part number cross-reference I could find for the part I needed as well as the engine model itself came up as either TB or MTD.  So I went back to the shop and said "It sure looks like an MTD motor." They said "MTD doesn't make motors."  I said "All I know is that everything I can find about this part or the motor itself says MTD or TB."  They finally were able to look up the part after I gave them the part number that I found on the website above, but they are going to have to order it themselves, too.

What a cluster...


----------



## chadf

Your having a time with that tiller ain't ya ?

Use your part # and find your part......


----------



## The Longhunter

Look up "Powermore".

Then look here.

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=troy_bilt&mn=13A226JD066+(2012)&dn=769078250021


----------



## BriarPatch99

This place may also be a source....

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/small-engine-part


----------



## GoldDot40

BriarPatch99 said:


> This place may also be a source....
> 
> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/small-engine-part



Jack's is who I use if I order off the net. Good selection and prices.

For all my other small engine needs (if I want/need it fast), I use my local lawn mower shop. They are great to deal with and have pretty good prices to boot.


----------



## cjones

Thanks for the tips folks.

I'm not having any trouble finding the part - I could have ordered it online last week - I was just trying to support a local shop and let them get the part for me.  Unfortunately that turned out to be a bigger undertaking than I expected.  Once we got into the "It's a MTD motor" - "But MTD doesn't make motors" conversation, it just piqued my interest about who the heck actually makes this motor.  It's more of a personal curiosity at this point.  The shop is checking on the part and is going to call me tomorrow.  If they have problems with it, I'll order it online and be done with it.

Anybody want to buy a Troy Bilt tiller with an unknown-manufacturer engine?


----------



## cjones

Welllp.. Heard from the local shop today.  They can't get the part for a couple of weeks, which means I wouldn't have it for about 3 weeks.  So I ordered it only from Jack's.

Guess I'll have to try again some other time to support the local businesses.


----------



## tcward

I would about bet the house it's a Briggs.


----------



## airwolf9090

Same here, Whats the model of the tiller? I am in the small engine world........ from my repair and sells of mowers etc.

I never came across a TB with a no name engine could be a Briggs, Kohler, or tecumseh.


----------



## cjones

It's a Troy Bilt Bronco CRT (Lowes model).  Probably about a 2010 model - I am the second owner.  The engine serial number starts with 170-T0A, which comes up as a part number for "Engine Assembly" on Troy Bilt's website.

I can't find any other markings on the block other than the label with the serial number on it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

cjones said:


> I have a Troy Bilt Bronco (Lowes model) tiller.  I'm trying to get some parts for the engine.  All I can find on the engine is the serial number.  When I look up that number online, all I can find is that it is a "Troy Bilt" engine.  When I find the specific part that I need and then Google just that part number, it comes up as an MTD part.
> 
> I went to a local shop today to try to get the part and they kept saying that they needed to know what kind of motor it is - I told them that all I can find about the engine is that it is a TroyBilt/MTD engine.
> 
> So is MTD making their own engines now or are they just doing a REALLY good job at hiding the actual manufacturer?




My Troy Super Bronco mower has a Briggs V twin 21HP
engine......My Troy chipper has a Tecumsea, and on my MTD log splitter it is also a Briggs
engine....Bet your Troy mover is a Briggs....

My Super Bronco was purchased from Lowes


----------



## airwolf9090

I didn't notice anyone ask this but what part are you needing?


----------



## cjones

Part No: 951-11576 - Governor Assembly.  It's the gear, shaft, counterweights, washers, etc. for the internal governor assembly.


----------



## Artfuldodger

It possibly is a chinese engine. This is from a Wiki site:

In 2008, MTD began having a third-party company (located in China) manufacture a new line of engines for the Craftsman 2008 line of snowthrowers. They are no longer building them with Tecumseh engines.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTD_Products


The 170-T0A is a Powermore engine. Powermore Engines is MTD's own engine made in China.


----------



## Artfuldodger

MTD is Modern Tool & Die. I was always told it was Murry Tractor Division. Now I'm reading that may be a myth as Murray has always been their competitor. Interesting.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I was looking at the MTD walk behind mowers at Wal Mart tonight. I saw the MTD offering with the Honda engine and then notice an engine I didn't recognize. A quick look at the ID tag and sure enough, MADE in CHINA. This was not a clone of a Honda or any other engine I have seen. I remember MTD was considering this some time back but what I heard was they were going to use a China made 12.5 HP that was not a clone. Talk of this started when Briggs took on Murray. 

I think a lot of this was caused by B&S. When Briggs got into the lawn mower business, did they expect lawn mower manfs. to keep buying Briggs?

http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/lmower/msg0422090724388.html


----------



## chadf

^ interesting !


----------



## cjones

Interesting info about the MTD line of engines.  with it.

In somewhat of an update on the search for my original part, I just checked Jack's website about my order and they say they had to order the part from the manufacturer, and it won't be in Jack's warehouse until 4/3 which means I probably won't get it until week of 4/7.  Sheesh.. I guess they really are putting parts on a slow boat from China!  At this point, if the tiller was the size that I really wanted, I would just replace the engine with a name-brand engine and be done


----------



## The Longhunter

Artfuldodger said:


> They are no longer building them with Tecumseh engines.



Because Tecumseh went belly up.


----------



## harryrichdawg

good luck with your repair.  I no longer purchase any 4-stroke equipment that doesn't have either a Honda or Briggs engine.


----------



## airwolf9090

Local mower shop i deal with for junk mowers and parts Who is mainly a Snapper dealer told me last year Snapper Bought out B&S. 





Artfuldodger said:


> I think a lot of this was caused by B&S. When Briggs got into the lawn mower business, did they expect lawn mower manfs. to keep buying Briggs?
> 
> http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/lmower/msg0422090724388.html


----------



## airwolf9090

The Longhunter said:


> Because Tecumseh went belly up.



GLad to hear i hate a Tecumseh engine.


----------



## GoldDot40

airwolf9090 said:


> Local mower shop i deal with for junk mowers and parts Who is mainly a Snapper dealer told me last year Snapper Bought out B&S.



Bad info. Snapper was acquired by Simplicity in 2002....which was bought by B&S in 2004. All the new (2014) Husqvarna zero-turns have B&S now. They used Kohler and/or Kawasaki engines up until last year. It's all about lowest bidding contracts....as with a lot of things you buy.


----------

